# responsible service of alcohol



## erroel (Oct 27, 2011)

My girlfriend took an RSA course a few years ago at TAFE and suggested it to me to find a job here in Adelaide. I found a couple sites that offer the course over the internet. She is skeptical of their legitimacy and thinks I might have better luck paying more and taking it in person. I was wondering if anyone knows if using sites like this to take the course would hinder my chances of a job. They are quite a bit cheaper than a real-life course... which also has me wondering. Money is tight, so I'd like to not spend more than I have to, though...

Sites like this are what I'm talking about...

RSA, RSA QLD, RSA Queensland, Responsible Serving of Alcohol

Online RSA Course - Responsible Service of Alcohol - Elearning - Online Courses

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mozzie (Mar 29, 2012)

heya, I completed an online rsa course and passed. I'm also skeptical about online courses too, I googled earth them to make sure the business was legit, its there and everything seems legit, course cost AU$49 at the time I sat it.

Check it out and give me your feedback. Responsible Service of Alcohol Aveling Online Training Course


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends on what state you'll be working in. Make sure to check the governmental website. For example NSW government doesn't accept any online RSA training, even if it is authorized by other states


----------

